# U.S. Silver Coin Melt Value Calculator



## NobleMetalWorks (Dec 18, 2012)

U.S. Silver Coin Melt Value Calculator

http://www.coinflation.com/coins/silver_coin_calculator.html

Scott


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 18, 2012)

This one has some foreign countries as well;

http://www.silverrecyclers.com/Calculators/coin_calculator.aspx

http://www.silverrecyclers.com/


----------



## nickvc (Dec 19, 2012)

For those buying coins I would suggest getting a copy of Krause catalogue of world coins, it gives the percentage of both gold and silver plus the weights of the coins, I think you can download older copies but I doubt old copies will be expensive if you want the actual book.


----------



## DONNZ (Jan 24, 2013)

The home page is the best place to start. 

http://www.coinflation.com/

Two charts with calculator at the bottom of each chart. Blue type to the right of coin gives brake down of composition and how it's calculated. Silver price at top of chart / continuously updated. 

Home page has informative articles.

Coins for dummies like myself.


----------

